# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Miraitowa, mascot robot, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toyota

----------


## Airicist

Tokyo 2020 Mascot Robot expressions and movement

Published on Jul 22, 2019




> Toyota Motor Corporation (Toyota), as a worldwide partner of the Olympic and Paralympic Games, aims to provide mobility solutions that go beyond providing official vehicles for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Tokyo 2020. One way Toyota is doing this is by participating in the "Tokyo 2020 Robot Project", a project led by the Tokyo Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Tokyo 2020) that brings the government, Tokyo Metropolitan government, as well as Games' partners together with experts in the field of robotics. At Tokyo 2020, the robots to be introduced by Toyota will be used to support the mobility of people at various locations and venues. By helping people feel and experience their hopes and dreams, Toyota believes it will be able to further contribute to the excitement and success of the Tokyo 2020 Games.

----------


## Airicist

T-HR3 and Tokyo 2020 Mascot Robot synchronous operation (example)

Published on Jul 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Tokyo 2020 mascot-type robot communication function

Dec 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Tokyo 2020 mascot-type robot tele-operation function

Dec 12, 2019

----------

